

Cosy social networks 'are stifling [software] innovation'  - gojomo
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327195.600-cosy-social-networks-are-stifling-innovation.html

======
gojomo
The New Scientist's spin seems to be a takeaway from this longer article in
_Science_ , though it's not clear from the free abstract:

<http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/short/325/5939/396>

And this MSNBC summary has better quotes and discussion:

[http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2009/07/23/2007019.as...](http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2009/07/23/2007019.aspx)

